# Colorado Halloween meetings



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

We will be resuming our Halloween meetings this Sunday at 1:00. We still have to pick an exact location, but it will be in the Louisville/Lafayette area. All are welcome!


----------



## MobileMayhem (Mar 9, 2007)

Let me know where and when!!!


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

Sunday, Feb. 15th at 1:00 at the Mojo Coffeehouse in Lafayette. Take 287 to Hwy 7 (Baseline Rd) and turn east to North Public Road (which is downtown Lafayette). Mojo is on the corner.

Map:
Mojo coffeehouse lafayette colorado - Google Maps

We are meeting here because it is easy to find, and we are not sure what restaraunts are in the area. We can always go somewhere nearby and have lunch (I do know Efrain's isn't far). If we want to meet on a regular basis we will establish a location that is good for everybody.

Look forward to meeting new people!


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, the 2009 meetings are under way! There will be another next month - date to be chosen. So far these are some of the ideas we have for possible group activities, besides discussion and hanging out:
- Get together to make decorations/props/costumes
- Attend seasonal events - haunts, amusement parks, festivals, conventions, etc.
- Visit "real" haunted locations
- Going to horror movies
- Reading Halloween-related books, then getting together for discussion

I am going to try and locate a better meeting location. We need something large enough, centrally located, and free.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

So what about every 2 or 3 Sunday in the month?


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

The second or third Sunday sounds good to me. What activity would everyone like to do this next meeting? Work on decorations or props, see a horror movie, pick out a book, just get together and plan? Suggest anything! 

(My home computer is down so I can only check in when I get to the library, but I will visit as often as possible.)


----------

